# Hittin' bottom salt water apparel



## HITTINBOTTOM




----------



## HITTINBOTTOM

*Hittin' bottom*

HITTIN' BOTTOM apparel is sold locally in Pensacola at the following retailers:

GULF BREEZE BAIT AND TACKLE
MBT DIVE SHOP
DIVE PROS
DIZZY LIZZY'S BAIT AND TACKLE
HOT SPOTS


----------



## HITTINBOTTOM

*Hittin' bottom*


----------



## Clay-Doh

Have seen your shirts at MBT and meaning to get one. catchy name...looks cool.


----------

